# Hey Houston locals.....



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I thought I'd make a topic for the Houston area natives bike owners on local shows. That way if anyone is needing some help, numbers get exchanged and help needed is used. 

To start it off, Juiced is having a show at a car lot this Sunday. Im thinking of showing full display, depending on who all shows. Anyone going?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so u wanna know huh :biggrin:


Hypnotized will probably go out and support Juiced with a few rides but mostly have more ready fror magnificos. PM me if ya need anything.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2005, 09:54 PM~4091585
> *so u wanna know huh      :biggrin:
> Hypnotized will probably go out and support Juiced with a few rides but mostly have more ready fror magnificos. PM me if ya need anything.
> *


same to you. I'll for sure be showing full display for Magnificos. That'll probably be the last show for me, other than Toys for Tots, and a local show here in Baytown.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill b at juiced and magnificos


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin good texas :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2005, 12:39 AM~4092673
> *ill b at juiced and magnificos
> *


shit man, you go everywhere. Sic always represents hard, and has something new for every show. see you out there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 29 2005, 08:46 AM~4094160
> *shit man, you go everywhere. Sic always represents hard, and has something new for every show. see you out there.
> *


yea.. i gots 2 show my shit off everywhere...im just liek dat... but il have sumthing new for magnificos.. i was surpose 2 have my chrome done this year.. but shits expensive... so ill have 2 wait 4 next year


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

cool. cant wait for next year. If everything is planed out right, it'll be my last year for bikes.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

DOM 1 WILL BE ON DISPLAY IN MAGNIFICOS..........AND WIZARD STYLE FROM AUSTIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 29 2005, 12:07 PM~4094804
> *cool. cant wait for next year. If everything is planed out right, it'll be my last year for bikes.
> *


yea.. hopefully the same for me too.. i wanna move on and get a car.. but im a still make me sum new bikes.... jus motorized ones .. im tired of pedeling


----------



## tcganster99 (Oct 9, 2005)

im going if i can


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY MAN ALL YOU TEXAS BIKES TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO LOS MAGNIFICOS. IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT FOR BIKES LAST YEAR AND HOPE THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER. 

IT IS NEXT WEEK ALREADY SO I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU OUT OF TOWNERS THERE. THE COMPETITION IS STIFF BUT THAT IS THE WAY THINGS SHOULD BE.

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Heres some pics of Juiced car show the had in Houston today.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

excpet for the free oil change you won in that contest this car show blew :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 30 2005, 05:06 PM~4101233
> *HEY MAN ALL YOU TEXAS BIKES TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO LOS MAGNIFICOS.  IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT FOR BIKES LAST YEAR AND HOPE THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER.
> 
> IT IS NEXT WEEK ALREADY SO I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU OUT OF TOWNERS THERE.  THE COMPETITION IS STIFF BUT THAT IS THE WAY THINGS SHOULD BE.
> ...


MY KIDS WILL BE THERE I HOPE YOUR BRO DOES'T SCREW THEM LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE TOO. IF MY FENDER COMES OUT OF THE PAINT BOOTH....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 31 2005, 08:43 AM~4105575
> *MY KIDS WILL BE THERE I HOPE YOUR BRO DOES'T SCREW THEM LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES...
> *



WELL IF HE ALWAYS DOES IT AT LEAST YOU CAN'T SAY HIS JUDGING ISN'T CONSISTENT! :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Yall gotta look for K LoLo on the "Party 4 you" stage at around 1:30PM.

I got a lot of songs ready,they are pure fire...if you show up in line early you may get a free promo cd.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Goodluck to all the bikes,trikes and pedal cars Sunday at Los Magnificos.....


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

new page uhh ohh


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS OUT AT THE SHOW. I KNOW THERE IS AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT, BUT TRUST ME THIS SEEMS MORE LIKE A BOYCOTT THAN AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT. WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD IS THIS IS PRETTY MUCH DUE TO PERSONAL PROBLEMS THAN REALLY WANTING TO GIVE PEOPLE AN "ALTERNATIVE".

SIMPLY PUT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW IS NOT FOR EVERYONE. THIS IS NOT A LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW.....IT IS A CUSTOM CAR SHOW. THAT LEAVES IT OPEN TO IMPORTS....SLABS.....PERFORMANCE.....ANYTHING THAT WANTS TO SHOW. 

YES THERE WILL BE LOUD MUSIC........SOMETHING THAT CANNOT BE CONTROLLED. 

YES THE SHOW CAN BE CONSIDERED TO CATER TO OTHER THAN HISPANIC PEOPLE......BUT COME ON IT IS SPONSORED BY 97.9 THE BOX......WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT.

IF YOU ENJOY SHOWING YOUR BIKE AND WANT TO COMPETE WITH FAIR JUDGING THEN COME DOWN AND JOIN US.

IF YOU DON'T LIKE ANY OF THE ABOVE THEN IT IS COOL NOT TO COME. JUST DON'T COME BECAUSE SOMEONE WHO HAS PERSONAL ISSUES WITH THE SHOW PROMOTERS IS DOING WHAT THEY CAN DO IN AN ATTEMPT TO HURT THE SHOW.

THANKS AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2005, 06:57 PM~4131861
> *I HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS OUT AT THE SHOW.  I KNOW THERE IS AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT, BUT TRUST ME THIS SEEMS MORE LIKE A BOYCOTT THAN AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT.  WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD IS THIS IS PRETTY MUCH DUE TO PERSONAL PROBLEMS THAN REALLY WANTING TO GIVE PEOPLE AN "ALTERNATIVE".
> 
> SIMPLY PUT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW IS NOT FOR EVERYONE.  THIS IS NOT A LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW.....IT IS A CUSTOM CAR SHOW.  THAT LEAVES IT OPEN TO IMPORTS....SLABS.....PERFORMANCE.....ANYTHING THAT WANTS TO SHOW.
> ...


I will be at the show  BigTex are you going to show W3? See you at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

W3 WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARANCE.......


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2005, 08:57 PM~4131861
> *JUST DON'T COME BECAUSE SOMEONE WHO HAS PERSONAL ISSUES WITH THE SHOW PROMOTERS IS DOING WHAT THEY CAN DO IN AN ATTEMPT TO HURT THE SHOW.
> 
> THANKS AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2005, 07:57 PM~4131861
> *I HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS OUT AT THE SHOW.  I KNOW THERE IS AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT, BUT TRUST ME THIS SEEMS MORE LIKE A BOYCOTT THAN AN "ALTERNATIVE" EVENT.  WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD IS THIS IS PRETTY MUCH DUE TO PERSONAL PROBLEMS THAN REALLY WANTING TO GIVE PEOPLE AN "ALTERNATIVE".
> 
> SIMPLY PUT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW IS NOT FOR EVERYONE.  THIS IS NOT A LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW.....IT IS A CUSTOM CAR SHOW.  THAT LEAVES IT OPEN TO IMPORTS....SLABS.....PERFORMANCE.....ANYTHING THAT WANTS TO SHOW.
> ...



I know it sounds like a boycott, but trust me chris it isn't some clubs from both side of the organizations just decided not to attend and do something more family oriented.........but I knew it would sound like that so thats why I decided not to attend neither of the two.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 4 2005, 12:59 PM~4136922
> *I know it sounds like a boycott, but trust me chris it isn't some clubs from both side of the organizations just decided not to attend and do something more family oriented.........but I knew it would sound like that so thats why I decided not to attend neither of the two.
> *



I KNOW YOU ARE SAYING IT IS NOT A BOYCOTT.........MAYBE IT ISN'T. BUT FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD SOME OF THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO THE BBQ WERE ALREADY PREREGISTERED FOR THE SHOW. SO IT IS JUST FUNNY THAT THEY WERE THINKING OF GOING TO THE SHOW AND EVEN PREPAID BUT NOW SOMETHING HAS CHANGED THEIR MINDS.

EITHER WAY I HOPE BOTH EVENTS TURN OUT GOOD. THOSE THAT WANT TO SHOW CAN ATTEND AND THOSE THAT WERE NOT GOING TO BEGIN WITH WILL HAVE SOMETHING TO DO BY GOING TO THE PICNIC. JUST SHOWS HOUSTON IS A TRUE LOWRIDER TOWN IF WE CAN SUPPORT TWO EVENTS ON THE SAME DAY!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Los Magnificos Car show pics......


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=338454]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice pics do u have more


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Freddys bike before setup. :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice pics did more of legions went 
h town dose it big man


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2005, 02:57 PM~4143660
> *nice pics did more of legions went
> h town dose it big man
> *


just a couple had a chance to make it.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

There was still more bikes coming in. Deathdealer should have more pics tomorrow.

Oh, you should have mentioned that this is the retirement show for Deathdealer1 little bro.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 5 2005, 05:49 PM~4144556
> *There was still more bikes coming in. Deathdealer should have more pics tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, you should have mentioned that this is the retirement show for Deathdealer1 little bro.
> *


true. this is my last big show for this version of the bike.  ....out with old, in with the new.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NO ONE TOOK ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whos showing this weekend? Im down to show where ever.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 11 2005, 12:01 AM~4183466
> *So whos showing this weekend? Im down to show where ever.
> *



YOU TALKING ABOUT REAGAN H.S.? DONT KNOW YET.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 11 2005, 09:33 AM~4184928
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT REAGAN H.S.?  DONT KNOW YET.
> *


Yeah, if its the one thats for a benefit.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Pasadena H.S, will also be havina car show on SATURDAY, set up strats at 8


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

sup h-town!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 11 2005, 01:29 PM~4186235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the deal Ivan. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like this bike :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 11 2005, 07:20 PM~4188428
> *i like this bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

all Lowrider bike builders..Come out and support THE HLC Food and Toy Drive..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

that death dealer ride is clean!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Nov 23 2005, 12:42 AM~4260480
> *that death dealer ride is clean!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>10TH ANNUAL "BARRIO CRUISE"

ALL CARS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES AND BIKES WELCOMED!

SPECIALTY AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT.

MORE INFO/BOOTHS: 281.296.7659 OR 713.880.3119
</span>*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Nov 26 2005, 08:43 AM~4278280
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>10TH ANNUAL "BARRIO CRUISE"
> 
> ALL CARS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES AND BIKES WELCOMED!
> ...


thats Shorty's number... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

LOCALS, YALL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO BAYTOWNS ANNUAL CHRISTMAS PARADE. LATIN CARTEL WILL BE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE. IT WILL BE HELD ON DECEMBERS FIRST THURSDAY--- DECEMBER 1,2005. IT WILL RUN THROUGH TEXAS AVENUE. PM ME FOR MORE INFO IF NEEDED.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=367634]


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

fucking kid games.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF I DIDNT HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW, I'D BE IN BAYTOWN WITH YALL. DAMMIT.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 1 2005, 11:56 AM~4313957
> *fucking kid games.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 02:04 PM~4314008
> *IF I DIDNT HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW, I'D BE IN BAYTOWN WITH YALL.  DAMMIT.
> *


Shit, i got to work tomorrow too. I asked off though. I've been having to work on both my days off and I need a fucking day off!.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 1 2005, 02:12 PM~4314098
> *Shit, i got to work tomorrow too. I asked off though. I've been having to work on both my days off and I need a fucking day off!.
> *



I WOULD HAVE TAKEN THE DAY OFF, BUT, I JUST TOOK 6 DAYS AND WENT TO VEGAS. JUST GOT BACK YESTERDAY. OUTTA LUCK THIS WEEK.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 02:36 PM~4314304
> *I WOULD HAVE TAKEN THE DAY OFF, BUT, I JUST TOOK 6 DAYS AND WENT TO VEGAS.  JUST GOT BACK YESTERDAY.  OUTTA LUCK THIS WEEK.
> *


I feel you man. Works work, it all freaking sux.


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I would like to "THANK" everyone that came out and supported the annual "Barrio Cruise" and making it a success.

This year all proceeds will be donated for Juetes para El Barrio.

A segment of this event will be televised tonight on Ch. 26 @ 9 pm.

Again, Thanks to all!

See you at next year 2006 "UNITY CRUISE" </span>*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hope to see alot of yall out for the car show this weekend:

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>JUGUETES PARA EL BARRIO 14TH ANNUAL CHARITY CAR SHOW. SUNDAY, DECEMBER 11, 2005 @ GEORGE R. BROWN CONVENTION CENTER. PRESENTED BY _LATIN FANTASY_. $5.00 ADMISSIONS, VENDOR BOOTHS AVAILABLE, MONEY & TOY DONATIONS ACCEPTED AND ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED! ALL PROCEEDS ARE USED TO PURCHASE TOYS FOR THE INNER CITY KIDS. FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS AT 713-880-3119.</span>


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=377590]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!*


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

hey jorge whats that deal just chillin well im in kuwait ill holla at ya when i get to iraq in about 4 weeks or so


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Dec 7 2005, 05:49 AM~4353849
> *hey jorge whats that deal just chillin well im in kuwait ill holla at ya when i get to iraq in about 4 weeks or so
> *


Whats up soldier! Hows kuwait? any fine girls? dont forget to change your location on profile... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whats up for this weekend fellow Houstonians? Where ever anyone goes, its about that time to bring out the club jackets. If help is needed give me a holler.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie tell your bro i will call him tomorrow night and tell him i hope he gets feeling better


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 8 2005, 09:25 PM~4367793
> *wuz up homie tell your bro i will call him tomorrow night and tell him i hope he gets feeling better
> *


will do man. Im getting tired of running to the store to get his ass medcine.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry no pics from todays show.  ......Well i guess Death Dealer I is officialy retired. Next year should be a good year. It'll be my last year with a bike. Hopefully I'll be starting my car late next year. The car i chose is 93 Fleetwood Cadillac. Good luck to you guys next year.


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

here's my bike from the show...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks clean.


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

EVERYONE ELSE SEE THE PICS OF SIC TEARING HIS FRAME DOWN??????????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=23620

:tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Where? He told me that he was gonna start tearing it down at the beginning of the year.... guess he couldnt wait!


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=23620

click on the link....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Dec 16 2005, 12:35 PM~4418555
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=23620
> 
> click on the link....
> *


took me back to the forums page


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

in the houston lowriders thread it's like page 1186 or something...look for the night after sundays show


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=388817]

[attachmentid=388818]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 16 2005, 10:30 AM~4418519
> *Where? He told me that he was gonna start tearing it down at the beginning of the year.... guess he couldnt wait!
> *


 yup.. i didnt feel like waiting.... im almost done...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Dec 16 2005, 11:41 PM~4423087
> *[attachmentid=388817]
> 
> [attachmentid=388818]
> *


how much for electricity and entry fee?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT for the new year....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 5 2006, 11:40 PM~4558328
> *TTT for the new year....
> *


SO WHO ALL GOTS NEW SHIT COMING?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Death Dealer II coming this year. Hopefully by San Antonio time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic deville cummin soon


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

TROUBLE MAKER TRIKE EDITION COMING 06


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Cant wait to see them all...


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

20" Scarface Trike getting redone slowly in La Porte, gotta pay for my wedding at the same time.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 8 2006, 03:33 PM~4573432
> *20" Scarface Trike getting redone slowly in La Porte, gotta pay for my wedding at the same time.
> *


Dont put yourself in a bind. The married life comes first. Good luck.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 8 2006, 01:33 PM~4573432
> *20" Scarface Trike getting redone slowly in La Porte, gotta pay for my wedding at the same time.
> *


u still want me 2 make u some fenders... ur bike would look good with some plexiglass spinners painted candy green and striped.. holla at me if u down


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

you know it, I've been waitin for when you to have a chance to make me some fenders, I like your other ideas too,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 9 2006, 06:10 PM~4581732
> *you know it, I've been waitin for when you to have a chance to make me some fenders, I like your other ideas too,
> *


shit man.. im always ready.. when u ready.. holla at me and ill throw u a price and see whats up


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whats the first show everone is going to first. I'm gonna go to the bumper to bumper in Dallas just to go, not show. I should be able to show in San Antonio.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 10 2006, 11:06 AM~4585994
> *So whats the first show everone is going to first. I'm gonna go to the bumper to bumper in Dallas just to go, not show. I should be able to show in San Antonio.
> *


im going i think.. and i probaly show....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PROBABLY GO TO SAN ANTO, NOT SHOW. CLUB DECIDED TO WORK UP UNTIL HOUSTON SHOW. LAYING LOW TILL THEN.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2006, 01:11 PM~4640667
> *ttt
> *


was the deal jorge? got any secrets for this season? :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :happysad: hummm.....dont know.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt......sorry


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHAT IS EVERYONE UP TO??

GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTONIO I GUESS......


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 18 2006, 07:50 PM~4653656
> *SO WHAT IS EVERYONE UP TO??
> 
> GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTONIO I GUESS......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 18 2006, 07:50 PM~4653656
> *SO WHAT IS EVERYONE UP TO??
> 
> GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTONIO I GUESS......
> *


yea.. sumthing like dat....still havent finished my shit...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Death Dealer II post-poned!

Not that anyone cares, but it has come to my attention that my project is gonna be on delay. Most of money for the paint was supposed to come out of my tax return, but shit happened and I'm not getting back the money i thought i was. I will still continue to customize new parts for it, but as far as the new frame coming out painted, it more than likely wont come out. Everything will be done on the new bike, just not the paint. I will still attend all the shows i can, but just in support for Latin Cartel, and local Houston clubs. My offer of help is still open for anyone who is needing it.

Jorge


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO YOU USED THE OLD FRAME TO MAKE THE NEW ONE??

IF NOT SHOW THE OLD ONE TILL THE NEW ONE IS READY.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2006, 11:49 AM~4657916
> *SO YOU USED THE OLD FRAME TO MAKE THE NEW ONE??
> 
> IF NOT SHOW THE OLD ONE TILL THE NEW ONE IS READY.......
> *


yea.. he could do dat.....whos gunna paint your frame


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 19 2006, 01:49 PM~4657916
> *SO YOU USED THE OLD FRAME TO MAKE THE NEW ONE??
> 
> IF NOT SHOW THE OLD ONE TILL THE NEW ONE IS READY.......
> *


I have a new frame, but i retired the old one. I rather bust out big with all new parts.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 02:18 PM~4658127
> *yea.. he could do dat.....whos gunna paint your frame
> *


More than likely Pedro Fraire.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF YOU HAVE TO POSTPONE IT, WHEN ARE YOU SHOOTING FOR? HOUSTON SHOW?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2006, 02:23 PM~4658182
> *IF YOU HAVE TO POSTPONE IT, WHEN ARE YOU SHOOTING FOR?  HOUSTON SHOW?
> *


Maybe next year. I rather start off fresh on a new year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 19 2006, 01:25 PM~4658201
> *Maybe next year. I rather start off fresh on a new year.
> *


FUKK THAT. CANT TAKE A WHOLE YEAR OFF. FUKK THAT. NOPE. I WONT WRITE YOU A PASS. GO TO THE OFFICE. SORRY, H.S. FLASHBACK.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: JUSTDEEZ, 805 lowridercruiser, Death Dealer, !!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2006, 02:34 PM~4658291
> *FUKK THAT.  CANT TAKE A WHOLE YEAR OFF.  FUKK THAT.  NOPE.  I WONT WRITE YOU A PASS.  GO TO THE OFFICE.  SORRY, H.S. FLASHBACK.
> *


lol....I'll try my best to make it at the end of the year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good luck......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie tell billy to holla at


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 19 2006, 03:18 PM~4658752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wil do.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 25 2006, 05:20 PM~4704123
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt...

I'll post upcoming events for you houstonians later on.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

SUP STRANGER.......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

wuzz up h-town


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 12 2006, 09:53 AM~4832041
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> SUP STRANGER.......
> *


Not much stranger. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 08:59 PM~4835691
> *Not much stranger. :biggrin:
> *



SO HOW ARE THINGS GOING??


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

There going...slowly. Not really doing anything big, just small minor things.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 09:56 PM~4836018
> *There going...slowly. Not really doing anything big, just small minor things.
> *


SO YOU SHOWING THIS YEAR THEN......PM ME YOUR NUMBER.....SWITCHED PHONES AND LOST IT.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Not showing this year, hopefully i can bring it out for next year. No promises though.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 10:07 PM~4836133
> *Not showing this year, hopefully i can bring it out for next year. No promises though.
> *


SO THAT MEANS WE WILL HAVE AN EXTRA FULL TIME HELPER IN SETTING UP NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 12 2006, 11:12 PM~4836167
> *SO THAT MEANS WE WILL HAVE AN EXTRA FULL TIME HELPER IN SETTING UP NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!! for sure! I wont leave out early like i always do.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU KNOW IT TAKES LIKE 4 OF US TO PICK THE BIKE UP.............AND YOU KNOW THE DISPLAY TAKES TIME......


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 12 2006, 11:18 PM~4836222
> *YOU KNOW IT TAKES LIKE 4 OF US TO PICK THE BIKE UP.............AND YOU KNOW THE DISPLAY TAKES TIME......
> *


Shit, you need a forklift to lift up your bike! :biggrin: I'll give yall an xtra hand at the setups this year.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH WE CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU FOR HELP..........


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Touch Them Tittaz


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics from the HLC picnic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2006, 08:14 AM~5170003
> *Does anyone have any pics from the HLC picnic?
> *


nope... i dont have a cam or nutin.. check the houston topic....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 11:34 AM~5170412
> *nope... i dont have a cam or nutin.. check the houston topic....
> *


I forgot my camera too. I'll for sure bring it for the next event. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2006, 11:21 AM~5171082
> *I forgot my camera too. I'll for sure bring it for the next event. :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. bring it on easter.. take a pic of me riding the big banana


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 01:32 PM~5171157
> *yeah.. bring it on easter.. take a pic of me riding the big banana
> *


will do...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2006, 12:21 PM~5171082
> *I forgot my camera too. I'll for sure bring it for the next event. :biggrin:
> *


I BROUGHT MINE, JUST HARDLY TOOK ANY. WANTED PICS OF THE BIG BANANA, BUT I ALREADY HAD THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. dats true.. i need some clear pics tho


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:32 PM~5171157
> *yeah.. bring it on easter.. take a pic of me riding the big banana
> *



:uh: 


perv.


















:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. now i look at it... dat didnt sound right.. lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

From our Easter bash here in Baytown. Big thanks to everyone who attended.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are more pics of the Easter celebration...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255527


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Update of a car show this Sunday.

Sunday, April 30th- Elim Church car show. Cars $15 and bikes $10. Directions to get there: highway 225w, exit Richey.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm wouldnt mind going to that


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Gotta a softball tournament to go to this sunday. I'll post pics up


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2006, 11:20 PM~5498930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: HEY THAT'S MY ARCHANGEL BIKE. THANKX REC 4 POST THE CAR SHOW . ALSO THANKX 4 FOR COMING OUT. RABBIT , RACERX, DREAM ANGEL2,
SKRGRIL. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Post pics of the show.


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

wher are the pic of show


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST A HEADS UP FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT REGISTERED FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW YET......NEED TO SEND IN YOUR PRE REGISTRATION CUZ I HEARD IT WILL BE SOLD OUT IF YOU WAIT TOO LATE.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2006, 03:12 PM~5514959
> *JUST A HEADS UP FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT REGISTERED FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW YET......NEED TO SEND IN YOUR PRE REGISTRATION CUZ I HEARD IT WILL BE SOLD OUT IF YOU WAIT TOO LATE.......
> *



X2


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2006, 04:12 PM~5514959
> *JUST A HEADS UP FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT REGISTERED FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW YET......NEED TO SEND IN YOUR PRE REGISTRATION CUZ I HEARD IT WILL BE SOLD OUT IF YOU WAIT TOO LATE.......
> *


humm..... :ugh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2006, 02:12 PM~5514959
> *JUST A HEADS UP FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT REGISTERED FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW YET......NEED TO SEND IN YOUR PRE REGISTRATION CUZ I HEARD IT WILL BE SOLD OUT IF YOU WAIT TOO LATE.......
> *


what


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Yall ready for Houston LRM show?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2006, 08:45 AM~5752339
> *Yall ready for Houston LRM show?
> *



hell no, but thats just how we do it


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NOT REGISTERED YET.... HOPING TO TAKE OF THAT THIS WEEK....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 11 2006, 10:19 AM~5752492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wont early out this time from the setup.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2006, 02:00 PM~5753811
> *I know the feeling. Last minute b.s.
> i wont early out this time from the setup.
> *



so you will be there early on setup day??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAVENT SENT IN PRE-REG YET.
PARTS STILL AT THE CHROMER.
:cheesy: FUKKN READY :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 11 2006, 05:29 PM~5755134
> *HAVENT SENT IN PRE-REG YET.
> PARTS STILL AT THE CHROMER.
> :cheesy: FUKKN READY :cheesy:
> *



LAST MINUTE IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5754046
> *so you will be there early on setup day??
> *


yes i will. Sleepy as hell too.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

seen pedro trying to plate his stuff in time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 12 2006, 10:43 AM~5759178
> *LAST MINUTE IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT!
> *


ALWAYS SWEAR,
GONNA BE READY THIS YEAR.
NOT GONNA RUSH.
NEVER FAILS.
ALWAYS LAST MINUTE.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Iam not even ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like last minute shit.. 
it makes my pockets fatter


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So who's going to the Krazy Toyz car show this saturday??? Its off of 45 and airline. I was gonna go, but i have to work Saturday. that sucks major ass!

entry fee: $20 for bikes, $25 for cars


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 10 2006, 09:04 AM~5940451
> *So who's going to the Krazy Toyz car show this saturday??? Its off of 45 and airline. I was gonna go, but i have to work Saturday. that sucks major ass!
> 
> entry fee: $20 for bikes, $25 for cars
> *


Death Dealer ,thanks for the post ,but we lowered the entry fee to $10 for bikes and $20 for cars ,in order to get more people to come out and support the show.

Juan KT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2006, 11:06 AM~5940460
> *Death Dealer ,thanks for the post ,but we lowered the entry fee to $10  for bikes and $20 for cars ,in order to get more people to come out and support the show.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


Cool  Thats a helluva a price drop. :biggrin: Maybe i can swing by there after work.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO GO WHAT TIME IS THE SET UP


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 10 2006, 09:16 AM~5940509
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GO WHAT TIME IS THE SET UP
> *



Set up is from 8:00 am to 10:00 am. 

Juan KT


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2006, 01:57 PM~5942336
> *Set up is from 8:00 am to 10:00 am.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


i'll be there i might be half a sleep but i will be showing :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Latin Kustoms car show today.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Screwston, i forgot to take the pic of your bike.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nice pics are there any more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pretty nice


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 3 2006, 10:19 PM~6098261
> *nice pics are there any more
> *


thats all the bikes that showed.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I just noticed that most of the bikes i posted, Sic did the paint jobs on them.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 3 2006, 07:28 PM~6097913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COULD YOU FORGET TO TAKE IT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I completly forgot to go back and get the pic.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 4 2006, 09:08 AM~6100552
> *I completly forgot to go back and get the pic.
> *


THERES ALWAYZ NEXT TIME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 4 2006, 08:52 AM~6100515
> *I just noticed that most of the bikes i posted, Sic did the paint jobs on them.
> *


lol.. yup... i did do most of them huh


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i forgot to post this pic from the show....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 5 2006, 08:46 AM~6107370
> *i forgot to post this pic from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


that frame sat at my house for months


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

LOL...i didnt even know he was selling it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he just started to.. i dodnt know until i saw it at da show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 5 2006, 08:46 AM~6107370
> *i forgot to post this pic from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like they carved it out of a solid block of bondo or something.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 12:55 PM~6108421
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FRAME
> *


call home dude up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 5 2006, 02:33 PM~6110101
> *call home dude up.
> *


we dont have long distance.


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

DON'T FORGET WE ARE HAVING THE BBQ PLATE SALE (BENIFIT) AT *ROSAELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN BUT THERE IS ONE CHANGE THE MONEY WILL GO TO ONE OF OUR MEMBER'S TO HELP PAY FUNERAL COST FOR HIS 2 NEWBORN BABIES *INSTEAD OF VEGAS THIS SEEMS TO BE MORE IMPORTANT...PLEASE REPOST AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. 

SUNDAY SEPT. 24TH
11AM TIL 5PM
AWARDS FOR BEST TRUCK, CAR AND BIKE
GAMES FOR ADULTS AND CHILDREN


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE BBQ BENIFIT IT'S STILL GOING ON AT *ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN *ON SUNDAY COME CHILL AND RELAX...
WE WILL BE HAVING GAMES AND PRIZES FOR ADULTS AND KIDS,
PLATES WILL BE READY AT 11AM... HOPE TO SEE EVERONE THERE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DON'T FORGET THAT WE RESCHEDULED OUR SHOW TO A LATER DATE. WE ARE LOOKING AT 10-15-06 RIGHT NOW.


DREAM ANGEL..... SAVE ME A PLATE. I AM PLANNING ON STOPPING BY.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2006, 12:41 PM~6230783
> *DON'T FORGET THAT WE RESCHEDULED OUR SHOW TO A LATER DATE.  WE ARE LOOKING AT 10-15-06 RIGHT NOW.
> DREAM ANGEL..... SAVE ME A PLATE.  I AM PLANNING ON STOPPING BY.
> *











hear you go Big Tex


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:00 AM~6108479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 14 2007, 01:39 PM~7477519
> *BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what bike catagories are there?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im pretty sure all categories..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 08:24 PM~7479970
> *im pretty sure all categories..
> *


x2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

any for og?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 14 2007, 08:49 PM~7480192
> *any for og?
> *


yes


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whos gonna make it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 15 2007, 06:00 PM~7486187
> *So whos gonna make it?
> *


DEEEEZZZZZ NNNUUUUTTTTTZZZZZ :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 15 2007, 05:00 PM~7486187
> *So whos gonna make it?
> *


repost

deezzzzzzzzz nutttttsssssssssssssss


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 07:25 PM~7486610
> *repost
> 
> deezzzzzzzzz nutttttsssssssssssssss
> *


NOT A REPOST 
JUST DEEZ AND THOSE NUTS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 15 2007, 08:52 PM~7487731
> *NOT A REPOST
> JUST DEEZ AND THOSE NUTS.
> *


ok


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 15 2007, 08:13 PM~7486540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 to you

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any shows on the weekend of April 6th? or anything happening?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7554083
> *any shows on the weekend of April 6th?  or anything happening?
> *


not all at once now :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pinic this weekend..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 07:14 PM~7556699
> *pinic this weekend..
> *


i might be going on the weekend of the 6th that's why, not this weekend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno
www.houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Sun 04/08/07 - Latin Cartel Easter Bash @ Roseland Park
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2007, 06:21 PM~7556745
> *Sun 04/08/07 - Latin Cartel Easter Bash @ Roseland Park
> :biggrin:
> *


yea, thats a big ass pinic.. a must go


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7556745
> *Sun 04/08/07 - Latin Cartel Easter Bash @ Roseland Park
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD COME TO THAT. WE'LL ALL BE THERE. AND WE CAN PLAY MIDGET TOSS.(DEATHDEALER) :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 26 2007, 07:27 PM~7556787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not funny, i'm about as tall (or short) as him


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

BE THERE!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yes sir we'll be there......i got twenty we can toss the midget the farthest


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7613269
> *yes sir we'll be there......i got twenty we can toss the midget the farthest
> *


and who might the midget be????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 7 2007, 09:09 AM~7636827
> *and who might the midget be????
> *


see post #234


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 26 2007, 11:30 PM~7558392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sonofabeesh! lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey guys, it was good meeting you all and just letting you guys know i'm home already. i decided to come back yesterday instead of today and i got back at 12:30 a.m.

i hope to make it to the Houston LRM show and meet more of you guys, you were all cool and made me feel welcome. Thanks

noe


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2007, 08:56 AM~7649201
> *hey guys, it was good meeting you all and just letting you guys know i'm home already.  i decided to come back yesterday instead of today and i got back at 12:30 a.m.
> 
> i hope to make it to the Houston LRM show and meet more of you guys, you were all cool and made me feel welcome.  Thanks
> ...


Thanks for coming out NOE. I know you had a long drive back glad you made it back ok.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2007, 10:56 AM~7649201
> *hey guys, it was good meeting you all and just letting you guys know i'm home already.  i decided to come back yesterday instead of today and i got back at 12:30 a.m.
> 
> i hope to make it to the Houston LRM show and meet more of you guys, you were all cool and made me feel welcome.  Thanks
> ...


Nice to meet you to man. Glad you home ok. just give us a call if u make it for the LRM houston show.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i will call you if i make it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

guess whos neck??
hint (short,from houston,has a bike)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

if i say, he might kick my knees


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

anybody have any pic'c from the show today. i dont get a chance to make it out there. but i'll be at the LRM show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u aint missed shit..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8032534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yall are bastards!! lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2007, 07:25 PM~8035169
> *if i say, he might kick my knees
> *


Wrong man just wrong

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We cant help good peoples come in different heights


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SORRY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2007, 01:44 PM~8039811
> *SORRY
> *


Its ok he is short, but..............................................................still short.
Good people though


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........ *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 10:36 AM~8947113
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........
> *



Ill be there, with my new project


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 12:19 PM~8947290
> *Ill be there, with my new project
> *


 :uh: :uh: ...................


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8032534
> *guess whos neck??
> hint (short,from houston,has a bike)
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 10:29 AM~8032534
> *guess whos neck??
> hint (short,from houston,has a bike)
> 
> ...



i like satanding next to jorge, he makes me feel tall :yes: 

:roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

for those houston locals, the first saturday of december there will be a carshow in baytown texas. food, fun, games and a great place to bring your family to. if interested pm me for driving directions.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

anyone wanna buy an att tilt pda phone? its the HTC brand


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2008, 01:57 PM~12165397
> *anyone wanna buy an att tilt pda phone? its the HTC brand
> *


no. shut your hole :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 16 2008, 03:46 AM~12169959
> *no.  shut your hole :angry:
> *


FUCK YOU!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 21 2008, 03:05 PM~12222489
> *FUCK YOU!
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

that boy mike linville in the leather jacket, texas trike in the red sweater








that boy issac and leno grilling it up








that *** deathdealer chilling

these were from bbq before the show


----------

